# It Must Be Christmas Presents Are A Popping



## egyptiandan (Dec 24, 2007)

She started to hatch tonight. She's a Golden greek and just wanted to join the party. Here she is. 






Danny


----------



## cvalda (Dec 24, 2007)

I just LOVE your pics of these precious little things!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustAnja (Dec 24, 2007)

All of these hatching pics are great Danny! So envious! Some day soon!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 24, 2007)

So lucky! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Wiek (Dec 24, 2007)

Congratulation Danny... Cute baby Greek... 
Can u share the parent pics...


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Kelly, Anja, Dee and Wiek 
Here's MOM




and DAD





Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 25, 2007)

Danny,
I am sitting looking at these pics of yours and drooling. So its a party animal (hehe). A Christmas Baby. Beautiful G Greeks. Looking forward to seeing the shell of the hatchling.


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks Robyn 
Well here she is.  She just came out this afternoon. 













Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 25, 2007)

Danny,
She is truly a Christmas miracle. maybe Miracle or "Noel"? 
She is absolutely beautiful. I love their creams and tans. 
I am interested if she is one going up for sale. Of course when she is a little older.
Where are her parents from?


----------



## cvalda (Dec 25, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## eminart (Dec 26, 2007)

Congrats, Dan! I see they're still popping like popcorn at your place. Mommie looks familiar. Am I right? 

Poki is still shuffling along at top speed. 

--scott


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Robyn, Kelly and Scott 

She won't be for sale or her clutch mate, but her younger brothers and sister will be.  They are cooking as I type and should be hatching in February. I do have others though that are for sale Robyn when the temperatures are warmer.

It is the female you sent Scott that is the mom of these guys. 

Danny


----------



## eminart (Dec 26, 2007)

egyptiandan said:


> It is the female you sent Scott that is the mom of these guys.
> 
> Danny




That's great! I'm glad she's doing well. I'll tell Holley (my wife) who had already decided we'd keep her if you didn't want her.  She'll be happy. 

--scott


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Danny, How long does it take after hatching for their shell to take a somewhat normal shape? It amazes me that they are "rolled" up in that shell.


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 26, 2007)

It usually takes a day or two to fully straighten out Dee. 

I think she will be Scott. 

Danny


----------



## TestudoGeek (Dec 27, 2007)

wonderfull pics Danny... (and the mother is beautyfull)


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey danny awesome job! Where are you from? I love this species and its one of a few that Ive always wanted to breed. I have a male now and want to know everything about breeding them. Also please keep me in mind when you have some for sale.


----------

